# AshleyMadison.com hacked.



## horik (Aug 19, 2015)

The extramarital-dating site got hacked and data of 32 million users got on the web.
So many lessons to learn here, also i wonder how many of those users are women..

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/11811356/Ashley-Madison-hack-live.html


----------



## kn00tcn (Aug 19, 2015)

it was hacked weeks/months ago, i guess now the stuff is being posted

http://gawker.com/family-values-activist-josh-duggar-had-a-paid-ashley-ma-1725132091


----------



## natr0n (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm sure some are shitting bricks right now about that site.


----------



## Steevo (Aug 19, 2015)

LOL "Our servers are kind of untouchable"



Quote of the year.


----------



## horik (Aug 19, 2015)

I never imagined so many people would use that web, maybe i'm  too innocent...


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 19, 2015)

horik said:


> I never imagined so many people would use that web, maybe i'm  too innocent...



This is like when a kitten bites you on the scale of "horrors of the internet."


----------



## FireFox (Aug 20, 2015)

Sick


----------



## HossHuge (Aug 20, 2015)

Infraction in 5, 4, 3, 2........


----------



## erocker (Aug 20, 2015)

1. BAD STEEVO!!!

This thread will stick to networking and security. If it does not, thread will be closed.


----------



## Frick (Aug 20, 2015)

horik said:


> I never imagined so many people would use that web, maybe i'm  too innocent...



Everyone cheats. At least in Sweden. Maybe not 100% of the population, but almost everyone cheats. If you count emotional cheating (which is a precursor to physical cheating and should be counted because that in itself is serious), it is essentially everyone. Sex is a god and its gospel is spread by pornography.

About the hax, welp whatevs.


----------



## HossHuge (Aug 20, 2015)

This is going to be good.


----------



## Frick (Aug 20, 2015)

So, there's GPS data there too. At least the passwords were hashed, it would have been so epic had they not been.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 20, 2015)

HossHuge said:


> This is going to be good.




Politicians cheat?!?  Is this a new thing?  I stopped paying attention to politics when JFK took office.


----------



## theJesus (Aug 20, 2015)

Next up, Tindr and Grindr get hacked!


----------



## m4gicfour (Aug 20, 2015)

Unsurprisingly, the Canadian Government folks weren't smart enough to use throwaway email addresses. I mean really, using your official governement issued email address on a website dedicated to cheating?


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 20, 2015)

m4gicfour said:


> Unsurprisingly, the Canadian Government folks weren't smart enough to use throwaway email addresses. I mean really, using your official governement issued email address on a website dedicated to cheating?



Actually that's the thing that most surprised me.  I wasn't surprised they were there, but I guess I set the "retard level" a bit too high, as they exceeded my expecations for how low they could retard.


----------



## gaximodo (Aug 20, 2015)

m4gicfour said:


> Unsurprisingly, the Canadian Government folks weren't smart enough to use throwaway email addresses. I mean really, using your official governement issued email address on a website dedicated to cheating?


Using a official government email address make you more appealing and increase the rate of success by 100%. And makes your cheating partner extra turned on - They probably don't need to worry about *security* anyway!


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 20, 2015)

gaximodo said:


> Using a official government email address make you more appealing and increase the rate of success by 100%. And makes your cheating partner extra turned on - They probably don't need to worry about *security* anyway!



Sorry, that only works on american government emails.

...  I kid.   Maybe.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 20, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Sorry, that only works on american government emails.
> 
> ...  I kid.   Maybe.


Well there were over 15,000 U.S. Government and military official e-mail addresses used...including 5 FBI and 8 IRS.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 20, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Well there were over 15,000 U.S. Government and military official e-mail addresses used...including 5 FBI and 8 IRS.



I'm not surprised.  I just hope the FBI agents don't go full retard and try to pretend they registered as part of an "investigation" lol.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 20, 2015)

To all those losers that used that site.



horik said:


> The extramarital-dating site got hacked and data of 32 million users got on the web.
> So many lessons to learn here, also i wonder how many of those users are women..


I read as little as 5% were actual women.


----------



## yesyesloud (Aug 20, 2015)

just came to lulz at the thread title and even more at this:


Caring1 said:


> I read as little as 5% were actual women.


I don't know why men waste ungodly amounts of time online when they're just in for a quickie (counterintuitive isn't it...).

Hit a bar/club for guck's sake


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 20, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> I read as little as 5% were actual women.


 
That would be surprising, because almost as large a percentage of women cheat as men.  IIRC it's 48% to 52%.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 20, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Actually that's the thing that most surprised me.  I wasn't surprised they were there, but I guess I set the "retard level" a bit too high, as they exceeded my expecations for how low they could retard.



Most politicians aren't exactly IT savvy.

Also, did anyone else catch that Duggar guy had an account on the site?  That is hilarious!


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hack of the year. Honestly.

Inb4 they start giving out official awards for this kind of stuff


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 20, 2015)

I hope they all get what's coming. Been with my wife for about 15 years now and married for 12. Never have I cheated on her. What the hell is the point of getting married if you are gonna bang someone else? I guess Vows are joke to most people. Keeping you word means nothing and we all wonder why modern culture is falling apart.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 20, 2015)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I hope they all get what's coming. Been with my wife for about 15 years now and married for 12. Never have I cheated on her. What the hell is the point of getting married if you are gonna bang someone else? I guess Vows are joke to most people. Keeping you word means nothing and we all wonder why modern culture is falling apart.



It's not like people were very honest 50 years ago. Or a hundred, or a thousand years ago. And let's not get into the way people handled relationships in past eras either because compared to that, we are fucking saints today even with a little bit of cheating left and right 

The only difference today is that we have the internet, so the world has become the village and that exposes the incredible volume of our deceit.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 20, 2015)

Vayra86 said:


> It's not like people were very honest 50 years ago. Or a hundred, or a thousand years ago. And let's not get into the way people handled relationships in past eras either because compared to that, we are fucking saints today even with a little bit of cheating left and right
> 
> The only difference today is that we have the internet, so the world has become the village and that exposes the incredible volume of our deceit.


If you say so. True people have always cheated but the divorce rate today compared to 50 years ago is MUCH higher. Citing cheating for divorce is at an all time high. My parents were married for over 30 years. Old man never cheated. He was no saint by ANY means. But he always kept his word. Grandparents were married for 60 years. My grandfather spent most of his time on the road or in the military. He didn't cheat either. Said dealing with one woman was enough. Why would I bother with a second? Its not hard to keep your word. But when you have generation after generation since the summer of love and "open" relationships, society and children suffer. I hope the men who signed up for this realize that their daughters statistically will trust men less. The sons of these mean are far more likely to cheat and lose all value of keeping their word. Cheating is not victimless.

I'm sorry but out of wedlock birth rate is WAY higher than it should be and we are raising a society of demoralized bastard children. Society will not sustain this for long and history has proven this. But hey......I'm sure they will make an app to fix it. Children of wedlock who are raised in a family of a father and a mother statistically do far better than their bastard counter parts.

Bottom-line is if you cant control your libido than do not get married. If you don't have that self control than at least don't have children.


----------



## Frick (Aug 20, 2015)

Aeyp, when the families fail the empires burn. Moral collapse they call it. Not to mention guys are looking at so much porn they need viagra to get a boner. So it's not strange people are obsessed with having as much sex as possible with as many people as possible.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 20, 2015)

Frick said:


> Aeyp, when the families fail the empires burn. Moral collapse they call it. Not to mention guys are looking at so much porn they need viagra to get a boner. So it's not strange people are obsessed with having as much sex as possible with as many people as possible.


Yup. Men need to put on their big boy pants and keep their word and Women need to stop acting like whores and have some pride.


----------



## Frick (Aug 20, 2015)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yup. Men need to put on their big boy pants and keep their word and Women need to stop acting like whores and have some pride.



All people should just be good people, no matter the gender. Guys are whores too.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 20, 2015)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If you say so. True people have always cheated but the divorce rate today compared to 50 years ago is MUCH higher. Citing cheating for divorce is at an all time high. My parents were married for over 30 years. Old man never cheated. He was no saint by ANY means. But he always kept his word. Grandparents were married for 60 years. My grandfather spent most of his time on the road or in the military. He didn't cheat either. Said dealing with one woman was enough. Why would I bother with a second? Its not hard to keep your word. But when you have generation after generation since the summer of love and "open" relationships, society and children suffer. I hope the men who signed up for this realize that their daughters statistically will trust men less. The sons of these mean are far more likely to cheat and lose all value of keeping their word. Cheating is not victimless.
> 
> I'm sorry but out of wedlock birth rate is WAY higher than it should be and we are raising a society of demoralized bastard children. Society will not sustain this for long and history has proven this. But hey......I'm sure they will make an app to fix it. Children of wedlock who are raised in a family of a father and a mother statistically do far better than their bastard counter parts.
> 
> Bottom-line is if you cant control your libido than do not get married. If you don't have that self control than at least don't have children.



I also know of many couples that are married for a long time and of which neither is really happy, but they 'stick together' because that's how it should be. Religion plays a strong role in this too. So I wouldn't just applaud all those long-lasting couples without reservations... In some cultures you become a social outcast when you cheat. Great relationships I'm sure 

But you are correct, for future generations staying together faithfully is definitely more positive. I think today, people are just more selfish that way, and that idea is supported by a society that is all about money and status.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 20, 2015)

Are we done with the Morality speeches?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 20, 2015)

Vayra86 said:


> I also know of many couples that are married for a long time and of which neither is really happy, but they 'stick together' because that's how it should be. Religion plays a strong role in this too. So I wouldn't just applaud all those long-lasting couples without reservations... In some cultures you become a social outcast when you cheat. Great relationships I'm sure


What's "funny" about that fact is the children from loving parents who are unhappy marriage still do BETTER than happily divorced parents that are loving. Mom and Dad in the same house makes a huge difference. Happily married or not. Get your divorce once the kids are out but, stick it out and put on the "face" while kids are involved. Once you have kids your life and happiness are irrelevant. Your children are all that matter. THEY need to be happy. Not you. Keep em happy and educated. They WILL be better people than you in the end if you do.

Getting a divorce to be "happy" is selfish as hell if you have children. Pro tip: Don't get married unless you are willing to toe the line.



Arjai said:


> Are we done with the Morality speeches?


Not as along as I can laugh at all the asses who thought they were safe on the damn internet. They need salt in their wound. They deserve it.

Also I would like to add if they use a government address they should be fired. How many of these asses were blackmailed for government secrets or favors all because they were to damn stupid to use a throwaway email account. Seriously they should have zero role in government.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 20, 2015)

Wasn't me!!


----------



## HossHuge (Aug 20, 2015)

Some interesting information about AshleyMadison.com.




> Avid Life Media brought in $115.5 million in revenue in 2014, according to PrivCo, a data provider on privately-held companies. That's a significant spike from 2013, when it brought in $77 million. In 2010, it brought in $26 million.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 20, 2015)

Why would you pay an online service to find someone to cheat with?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 20, 2015)

What if putting your email in their puts you on some spam list?



Arjai said:


> Wasn't me!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 20, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> What if putting your email in their puts you on some spam list?


That's why I put yours. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## erocker (Aug 21, 2015)

No discussion of value here. Move along... Or continue here: http://www.generalnonsense.net/showthread.php?p=347313#post347313


----------

